

Two Great Lakes Hit Record Low Levels: Climate Crisis or Natural Cycle? - SlipperySlope
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/great-lakes-hit-record-low-levels-climate-crisis/story?id=18440443

======
SlipperySlope
the bottom line ...

"Water levels in Lake Huron and Lake Michigan are the lowest they've ever been
since records keeping began in 1918, according to the US Army Corps of
Engineers."

